# Elite Membership Payments????



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Is it possible for me to pay for someone else membership via paypal by adding a note of the person?*

*lacy*


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 31, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Is it possible for me to pay for someone else membership via paypal by adding a note of the person?*
> 
> *lacy*


i just sent a pm


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*I just sent you one too. *


kindprincess said:


> i just sent a pm


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 31, 2008)

i dont use paypal is there any other way to pay with debit or credit card?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

lacy can you sponsor me too? lol


----------



## Lacy (Jan 31, 2008)

*Lets see. Let me think here.......Ah.......*













*NO!!!!!!*


**





LoudBlunts said:


> lacy can you sponsor me too? lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

wow.... fuck my feelings.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*So nobody here can answer this? *


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So nobody here can answer this? *


this is a question for rollitup. i pm'd him yesterday, so we're just waiting on a reply.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ah. Ok cool. thanks KP.*


kindprincess said:


> this is a question for rollitup. i pm'd him yesterday, so we're just waiting on a reply.


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)

Other pay forums that I belong to allow it.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nice dog pic.*


Dats said:


> Other pay forums that I belong to allow it.


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)

He was sleeping and I couldnt resist snapping a pic.


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Nice dog pic.*


heelers are wonderful


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*I love it. His face has such character. What a cutie .*


Dats said:


> He was sleeping and I couldnt resist snapping a pic.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

Dats said:


> He was sleeping and I couldnt resist snapping a pic.


yes nice looking dog, is it a aussie sheep dog? or a aussie breed?.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*.....................yeah in any species....j/k *


kindprincess said:


> heelers are wonderful


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *.....................yeah in any species....j/k *


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)

He sleeps alot.


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> yes nice looking dog, is it a aussie sheep dog? or a aussie breed?.


 He is a Australian cattle dog or Blue heeler


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*I really miss my baby kp *
*Shepherds are the most loyal dogs ever.*
*Your is guarding your plants like mine did.*


kindprincess said:


>


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I really miss my baby kp *
> *Shepherds are the most loyal dogs ever.*
> *Your is guarding your plants like mine did.*


by sleeping? 

our female is going into heat. puppies late spring  you might have to make a trip....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Simply adorable.*


Dats said:


> He sleeps alot.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*I love to but its still too soon I think*
*LOVE shepherds*
*love em love em love em*


kindprincess said:


> by sleeping?
> 
> our female is going into heat. puppies late spring  you might have to make a trip....


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I love to but its still too soon I think*
> *LOVE shepherds*
> *love em love em love em*


3-4 months 

and i know how you feel. we had to put one of ours down a little over a year ago....

i didn't really get over the loss of her until we got another. it's hard to be sad when you have a baby that needs you constantly


----------



## Dats (Feb 1, 2008)

Black shepherds are some of the most majestic dogs ever. When I have a bigger yard I will own one.


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

Dats said:


> He is a Australian cattle dog or Blue heeler


thought so.
nice dog.
are them the dogs, that are really good at tricks ect???.
here are mine. breed "cairn terrier". 2 girls and 1 boy."babies soon"
we cannot wait, to have 2 litters, running round recking the house.
puppies are soo funny. got to love them.
thinking on getting two more girls"min old english sheep dogs,cotton de tulier".
they are like old english sheep dogs"dulux dog", but as big as a yorkie.
my dogs pics


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 1, 2008)

i used to have a "killward"german shep. and he was my best friend.
i like them the best, but we dont have the room to get another.
"yet"
im going to need a big dog to guard, the smaller breeds, so nobody steals them.
well that will be my excuse.


----------



## LiveAndLetLlive (Feb 1, 2008)

Dats said:


> He sleeps alot.


yep yep, that ones a male, i see his balls. how many days is he? what strain? you dont want him to fertilize your females. you wont get too much sensi with him around. make sure theres no fans blowing on him, once that gets in the air theres no telling where it will land. if you want to partially pollinate your females PM me for a link. lol jk, hes so cute, sleeping beauty. God bless everyone


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*I like the look of the water spaniel. They are chocolate brown and cute as cute as a button.*
*I was really tired this morning and fell back to sleep and had a nightmare about being too stoned that I went out on a bus with my dogs and forgot them and they went through hell and back trying to find me. It was really sad.*

*Old english sheepdogs are nice but they are so big and a LOT of work.*



crazy-mental said:


> thought so.
> nice dog.
> are them the dogs, that are really good at tricks ect???.
> here are mine. breed "cairn terrier". 2 girls and 1 boy."babies soon"
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*When we lost our older shepherd of 13 years hubby got another one right away but now he won't let me get another one. She was my main protector and it just doesn't feel the same walking anywhere without her. *

*I love my little girls just as much be all they can do is warn. Not too threatening, tiny little dog yakking away*
*But they is my little sweetie pies.*

*Thanks all the same kp.*




kindprincess said:


> 3-4 months
> 
> and i know how you feel. we had to put one of ours down a little over a year ago....
> 
> i didn't really get over the loss of her until we got another. it's hard to be sad when you have a baby that needs you constantly


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

if you change your mind.....  i'll let you know when they are born. 

pm coming your way....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thanks and yes I see it now.*


kindprincess said:


> if you change your mind.....  i'll let you know when they are born.
> 
> pm coming your way....


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I like the look of the water spaniel. They are chocolate brown and cute as cute as a button.*
> *I was really tired this morning and fell back to sleep and had a nightmare about being too stoned that I went out on a bus with my dogs and forgot them and they went through hell and back trying to find me. It was really sad.*
> 
> *Old english sheepdogs are nice but they are so big and a LOT of work.*


coton du tuler, is a breed of min sheepdog, small like a westie, or yorkie.
google?, coton du tuler,"min old english sheepdog there a newish breed and soooo cute, and exp.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Yes I have seen those crazy and they are cute. Very unique looking dog but they still look like a lot of work.*

*I clipped my little girls yesterday and they get so darn silly afterwards but it look so CUTE!!!! I work with dogs so I get the priviledge of seeing many. Oh the pros to my work.*


*Lacy*


*And no people, you cannot sponsor another member here and payapl is the ONLY option. I do however understand why they chose this one method of payment.*


crazy-mental said:


> coton du tuler, is a breed of min sheepdog, small like a westie, or yorkie.
> google?, coton du tuler,"min old english sheepdog there a newish breed and soooo cute, and exp.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 2, 2008)

> i dont use paypal is there any other way to pay with debit or credit card?


 u dont need a paypal account just enter ur info and your set.

Other memebers can pay for other members you just need to log into their account.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

3 pages of dog pics. hahahhahahaha talk about a hijack. lol


----------



## Lacy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Thank you Mr. rollitup. Many people here thought that paypal was the ONLY option so this is good news.*

*Other members can pay for other members but the only problem is that the person opening the account cannot cancel the account then. It can only be done by the other member so this makes it very complicated.*

*Sorry kp hon I would do it if it weren't for this. *

*And fdd, I don't mind the dog pics.  In fact I really enjoyed them.*


rollitup said:


> u dont need a paypal account just enter ur info and your set.
> 
> Other memebers can pay for other members you just need to log into their account.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 2, 2008)

rollitup said:


> u dont need a paypal account just enter ur info and your set.
> 
> Other memebers can pay for other members you just need to log into their account.


 right on, thank you. and now i am off to show everyone how to really make a foil hat.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 3, 2008)

*blH BLAH BLAH*


----------

